
Much shorter working weeks needed to tackle climate crisis - gpvos
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/may/22/working-fewer-hours-could-help-tackle-climate-crisis-study
======
liveoneggs
9 hour work weeks? Here is something I can get behind for the good of
humanity.

